# Jason Mayhem Miller Talks Post Fight Brawl



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.mmatko.com/jason-mayhem-miller-talks-post-fight-brawl/ 

not a scratch on him .


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

lol publicity stunt for SF


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

I still don't know what was wrong with what Mayhem did...Melendez started all the shit when he pushed him.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rusko said:


> lol publicity stunt for SF



Oh yeah SF is going to just LOVE that call from CBS and how they cant even control there own F'ing fighters! That would be the stupidest publicity stunt in history...

Did Nate plan ahead to throw like 5 soccer kicks on Mayhem too? Or the punches from both Nike and Retarded Shields?

Shields is lucky im not Dana, i would tell him to take his SF after fight bullshit and shove it up his poop hole!




UFCFAN89 said:


> I still don't know what was wrong with what Mayhem did...Melendez started all the shit when he pushed him.


Actually i think it was Shields that pushed him, i think he said it himself....


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

You might be right, but I could have sworn that Gilbert was the first one that touched Miller...Shields was laughing/smiling while Mayhem was talking and then you can see Melendez in the background give him a shove.

I don't know...Miller wasn't out of line imo. Put on a great performance last night against Stout and deserves another crack at Jake. He was just trying to add some hype to a boring night lol.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> You might be right, but I could have sworn that Gilbert was the first one that touched Miller...Shields was laughing/smiling while Mayhem was talking and then you can see Melendez in the background give him a shove.
> 
> I don't know...Miller wasn't out of line imo. Put on a great performance last night against Stout and deserves another crack at Jake. He was just trying to add some hype to a boring night lol.



Yeah i just saw a interview where Shields said he doesn't normally get carried away like that, and i actually watched it in slo mo, and Shields punches Miller TWICE if not 3 times... And Melendez put his hand on Millers chest first, then right after that, Stupid ass Shields pushes him so hard he almost goes threw there banner, then the retarded "Little Children" Ghetto Brothers get all F'ing retarded on National Television...


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah i just saw a interview where Shields said he doesn't normally get carried away like that, and i actually watched it in slo mo, and Shields punches Miller TWICE if not 3 times... And Melendez put his hand on Millers chest first, then right after that, Stupid ass Shields pushes him so hard he almost goes threw there banner, the the retarded little boy Ghetto Brothers get all F'ing retarded on National Television...


Ah ok my fault then, just saw a slow-mo version and you're right. Gilbert and Jake pushed him at the same time, but the look on Mayhem's face can tell you he was just dicking around, no need to jump him.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Ah ok my fault then, just saw a slow-mo version and you're right. Gilbert and Jake pushed him at the same time, but the look on Mayhem's face can tell you he was just dicking around, no need to jump him.


When isn't that guy dicking around lol, and plus i thought challenging the title holder after a fight was a smart thing to get a title fight, not to get Jumped....

Im still SHOCKED that they would even push him... How the hell did it go from Mayhem laughing and talking about a rematch to, 2 guys in his face then get shoved into a group of pansy's that kick a guy while he is down ON NATIONAL TELEVISION! 

1 dude is ridiculous enough then theres like 6 dudes punching and kicking, including Shields? WTF is that dudes problem to go from pushing him hard, and then still Mayhem was smiling then he straight punches him twice.... While Nick and others are throwing blows...

Amazing...


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> I still don't know what was wrong with what Mayhem did...Melendez started all the shit when he pushed him.


Melendez didn't start it. he tried to get inbetween shields and mayhem so that nothing would start. shields is the one who pushed mayhem back and then everyone jumped him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah i just saw a interview where Shields said he doesn't normally get carried away like that, and i actually watched it in slo mo, and Shields punches Miller TWICE if not 3 times... And Melendez put his hand on Millers chest first, then right after that, Stupid ass Shields pushes him so hard he almost goes threw there banner, then the retarded "Little Children" Ghetto Brothers get all F'ing retarded on National Television...





UFCFAN89 said:


> Ah ok my fault then, just saw a slow-mo version and you're right. Gilbert and Jake pushed him at the same time, but the look on Mayhem's face can tell you he was just dicking around, no need to jump him.


Melendez was the first one to start it, he pushed Miller from the side i have watched it 20 times in slow mo...Melendez started it then Jake took some swings but by the time he did Nick was there and some other dude and the camp pulled their 2 champs out the bullshit and handled it themselves...


I believe Miller was supposed to come out I heard a voice saying this is why I dont like doing this kind of thing...and Miller only did ask for a rematch he was attacked then defended himself....

If their is real fault here its with Melendez cuz he took it to a physical level first....


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Melendez was the first one to start it, Jake took some swings but by the time he did Nick was there and some other dude and the camp pulled their 2 champs out the bullshit and handled it themselves...
> 
> 
> I believe Miller was supposed to come out I heard a voice saying this is why I dont like doing this kind of thing...and Miller only did ask for a rematch he was attacked then defended himself....
> ...


Yep, thats what I thought...Melendez got to Miller first imo and Jake followed suit very quickly.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Exactly, like i said Melendez put his hand on his chest and was obviously pushing him back, and then retarded Shields took it to the next level with the push... 

Melendez played a big part in touching him first, but it was the actual push that created it ALL

Melendez was the spark and Shields was the flame, and the Daiz brothers where the gasoline...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Exactly, like i said Melendez put his hand on his chest and was obviously pushing him back, and then retarded Shields took it to the next level with the push...
> 
> Melendez played a big part in touching him first, but it was the actual push that created it ALL
> 
> Melendez was the spark and Shields was the flame, and the Daiz brothers where the gasoline...


 
Melendez shoved him dude....no soft either, which made miller like use his arms to push away anything else but then Shields reacted....which I'm not sure he would have if his whole camp weren't right there....*****


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Melendez shoved him dude....no soft either, which made miller like use his arms to push away anything else but then Shields reacted....which I'm not sure he would have if his whole camp weren't right there....*****



Dude watch it again... IT WAS SHIELDS that shoved him....... Look at his arms?????


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The problem was Melendez getting inbetween them and spouting off whatever it was he was saying to Miller. 

If it was just Shields and Miller in there like it should have been then this wouldn't have happened. There would have been maybe one shove by Shields but then Miller would have just backed off.

Maybe from now on Strikeforce will have actual fighter interviews like the UFC does in which the whole rest of the fighting world is either outside of the cage or at the side. There is absolutely no need for like 40 people to be in the ring...

Edit:

So you guys can see it again...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> The problem was Melendez getting inbetween them and spouting off whatever it was he was saying to Miller.
> 
> If it was just Shields and Miller in there like it should have been then this wouldn't have happened. There would have been maybe one shove by Shields but then Miller would have just backed off.
> 
> ...




YUP THAT DEF LOOKED LIKE SHIELDS DID THE PUSH TO ME, and Melendez had like 1 arm on the guy, so that DEF wasn't the push, or even 30% of it......


I love the old man they have for security, and how effective his holding his arms out while he watched Mayhem get Gang Banged.... Real nice for Scott Cocker to also blindly justify what they did too... Really shows how retarded he is


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Dude watch it again... IT WAS SHIELDS that shoved him....... Look at his arms?????


 
its right beneith you, Im not here to debate it, so Im just sayin there was more than one shove by Melendez the first was weak the second you cant see from that angle and really Nick is in his face before Sheilds can even shove Miller, ten.....then Jake shoves him.....slow mo dude 50 inch plasma HD recorded it.....:thumbsup:

@ Machida....there is more than one angle last night they were showing it in slow mo from above so Im just pointing out that angle would reveal more for you.....


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> its right beneith you, Im not here to debate it, so Im just sayin there was more than one shove by Melendez the first was weak the second you cant see from that angle and really Nick is in his face before Sheilds can even shove Miller, ten.....then Jake shoves him.....slow mo dude 50 inch plasma HD recorded it.....:thumbsup:
> 
> @ Machida....there is more than one angle last night they were showing it in slow mo from above so Im just pointing out that angle would reveal more for you.....




LOL!!! I was going off ur quote kid



> Melendez shoved him dude....no soft either, which made miller like use his arms to push away anything else but then Shields reacted....which I'm not sure he would have if his whole camp weren't right there....*****


And NO he did not shove him anywhere NEAR as hard as Shields did.... I dont see how u can still debate that LOL!

I doesn't take a big TV to see the Obvious


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> YUP THAT DEF LOOKED LIKE SHIELDS DID THE PUSH TO ME, and Melendez had like 1 arm on the guy, so that DEF wasn't the push, or even 30% of it......
> 
> 
> I love the old man they have for security, and how effective his holding his arms out while he watched Mayhem get Gang Banged.... Real nice for Scott Cocker to also blindly justify what they did too... Really shows how retarded he is


Both Shields and Melendez pushed him. You can see Melendez come in on the right and give Miller a little shove first then Miller pushes in closer and then they both push him away.

There is absolutely no reason for Melendez to be touching Miller at that time. He was doing an interview on national tv...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> YUP THAT *DEF LOOKED LIKE SHIELDS DID THE PUSH TO ME, and Melendez had like 1 arm *on the guy, so that DEF wasn't the push, or even 30% of it......
> 
> 
> I love the old man they have for security, and how effective his holding his arms out while he watched Mayhem get Gang Banged.... Real nice for Scott Cocker to also blindly justify what they did too... Really shows how retarded he is





Machida Karate said:


> LOL!!! I was going off ur quote kid
> 
> And NO he did not shove him anywhere NEAR as hard as Shields did.... I dont see how u can still debate that LOL!
> 
> I doesn't take a big TV to see the Obvious


 
My response was from the part I bolded.....Im not debatng that Sheilds didnt shove him hard....kid


Im saying that Melendez shoved him twice, the second ws hard...then Sheilds....funny how two diff people see different things....

Im out I know what happened...:thumb02:


Your right you dont need a 50 inch plasma but as opposed to internet clips....uh yeah, also it didnt cut out for me so i saw the whole deal....but wtf do I know.....


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> My response was from the part I bolded.....Im not debatng that Sheilds didnt shove him hard....kid
> 
> 
> Im saying that Melendez shoved him twice, the second ws hard...then Sheilds....funny how two diff people see different things....
> ...



It is Kinda odd that u can see Melendez shoving Miller just as hard when he only flew back once and that was because of Shields, and after that shove it was all Diaz brothers and there trainers... That is odd.......

Not saying Melendez didn't push him in any kind of way, because he did, but its funny u say JUST AS HARD or even close to as hard Rofl...

Like i said a million times, Melendez started it, Shields took it to far, and it went to hell after that


But if only i had a plasma tv THEN i would of saw that other equal push from Melendez... DAMN


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> It is Kinda odd that u can see Melendez shoving Miller just as hard when he only flew back once and that was because of Shields, and after that shove it was all Diaz brothers and there trainers... That is odd.......


 
Jeesh, I think we for the most part agree, he shoved him twice the second was hard then Jake shoved him probably harder....Melendez shoved him twice and the second was once everyone decideded...**** it.....thats all I'm saying, I dont not think Jake shoved him and I know Jake tried to throw a couple punches too....so i think we are on the same page there is just a small discrepency....:thumbsup:

Melendezes shoves were from the side....once then again when Miller came forward then Jake and Nick....


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Jeesh, I think we for the most part agree, he shoved him twice the second was hard then Jake shoved him probably harder....Melendez shoved him twice and the second was once everyone decideded...**** it.....thats all I'm saying, I dont not think Jake shoved him and I know Jake tried to throw a couple punches too....so i think we are on the same page there is just a small discrepency....:thumbsup:
> 
> Melendezes shoves were from the side....once then again when Miller came forward then Jake and Nick....



This is true... I just want to forget the whole thing but at the same time, they deserve to be punished for this bullshit!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> This is true... I just want to forget the whole thing but at the same time, they deserve to be punished for this bullshit!


 
Post #168:

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/75367-post-fight-fight-17.html


Shot right after second shove by Melendez who it would appear Miller at the time this shot was taken is or has decided to go after Gelbert, but.....Ta Da....Jake and Nick.....LOL look at Nicks fist all cocked back and ready so strike.....gotta love it even if it was bad....:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Post #168:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/75367-post-fight-fight-17.html
> 
> ...


They should all do time......


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> They should all do time......


 
LULZ....there is little honor in Ceasar Gracie Jitz when they are in the building....not a good representation of their school or teacher....:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> LULZ....there is little honor in Ceasar Gracie Jitz when they are in the building....not a good representation of their school or teacher....:thumb02:



Its so true... If i was a big up and comer, i wouldn't step near the ghetto piece of shit camp


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Melendez shoved him dude....no soft either, which made miller like use his arms to push away anything else but then Shields reacted....which I'm not sure he would have if his whole camp weren't right there....*****


how'd he shove him!? he tried to get in the middle of them to keep it from escalating.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Funniest part. Shields pushed Miller harder than he punched Henderson in five rounds.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Funniest part. Shields pushed Miller harder than he punched Henderson in five rounds.


you know what i think is even funnier? Shields beat Henderson in a 5 round match with his wrestling.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

stevy1222 said:


> you know what i think is even funnier? Shields beat Henderson in a 5 round match with his wrestling.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


>


i thought so. shields has been my favorite since ROTR so yeah, i thought it was awesome! 
not cool what he did with miller but it is what it is. we all do stupid stuff.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Shields is a bitch who only has enough marble to grab hold of a leg and not let go.....when your a champion you want to be dominant, I cant imagine if he were to some how conflict with Nick in the future what kind of ass whipping Nick could put on him, plus a guy like Damien Maia would school Sheilds. i know what Jake did took skills tonight but it isn't that impressive to me....JMHO:thumb02:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree, beating Hendo in the wrestling game and owning him in that fight pretty much tanked Strikeforce's financial investment into Henderson. Dana is probably laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

I didnt see Jake punching Mayhem. If he did those punches did have as much power as Jake's GnP. 

I think that this both Mayhem's and Cesar Gracie jitz's team fault. Mayhem did wrong by interupting Jake after a great win from Hendo and Cesar's jitz team did wrong by acting like a bunch of retards. I blame it more on Cesar's team tho.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think Shields is a bitch who only has enough marble to grab hold of a leg and not let go.....when your a champion you want to be dominant, I cant imagine if he were to some how conflict with Nick in the future what kind of ass whipping Nick could put on him, plus a guy like Damien Maia would school Sheilds. i know what Jake did took skills tonight but it isn't that impressive to me....JMHO:thumb02:


How wasn't Shields dominant? He had dominant positions 11 times! 11!! yeah he couldn't finish Hendo but Hendo is a tough SOB. and shields didn't grab hold of one leg and let go, its called wrestling. you take a shot and finish it. that was his gameplan, take it to the ground. I don't want to start an argument about how his gameplan was just wrestling just like GSP and his fight with Dan Hardy. Shields knew what his gameplan was, take it to the ground. sorry if it wasn't exciting for everyone. its about getting the W


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> How wasn't Shields dominant? He had dominant positions 11 times! 11!! yeah he couldn't finish Hendo but Hendo is a tough SOB. and shields didn't grab hold of one leg and let go, its called wrestling. you take a shot and finish it. that was his gameplan, take it to the ground. I don't want to start an argument about how his gameplan was just wrestling just like GSP and his fight with Dan Hardy. Shields knew what his gameplan was, take it to the ground. sorry if it wasn't exciting for everyone. its about getting the W


 
I just dont think he is top tier, its an opionion thats all....:thumbsup:


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I just dont think he is top tier, its an opionion thats all....:thumbsup:


alrighty. sorry about blowing up, its annoying what some people on here say. well what is going to make him a "top tier" fighter? Have you seen who he has fought in his last 4 fights?

1. Henderson (unanimous)
2. Miller (unanimous)
3. Lawler (guillotine)
4. Daley (armbar)

the guy hasn't lost in over 5 years.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> alrighty. sorry about blowing up, its annoying what some people on here say. well what is going to make him a "top tier" fighter? Have you seen who he has fought in his last 4 fights?
> 
> 1. Henderson (unanimous)
> 2. Miller (unanimous)
> ...


I think the best fighters are really in the UFC I know this isn't a UFC thread or section, but to be honest he would get beat by GSP, Anderson and like I said i could easily see Maia beating him as well......there are more I just named a few, also there is a reason that Lawler and Miller and the rest of those guys aren't in the UFC....the only one that really I want in the UFC is Nick again because I believe he is just getting better and better....I have seen everyone of Sheilds fights....:thumbsup:


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think the best fighters are really in the UFC I know this isn't a UFC thread or section, but to be honest he would get beat by GSP, Anderson and like I said i could easily see Maia beating him as well......there are more I just named a few, also there is a reason that Lawler and Miller and the rest of those guys aren't in the UFC....the only one that really I want in the UFC is Nick again because I believe he is just getting better and better....I have seen everyone of Sheilds fights....:thumbsup:


I totally see what you're saying. IF he decides to go to the UFC, then he'll be really tested. not that he's not being tested now, but the UFC has most of the top fighters in the world. Even though he's in strikeforce, Shields is the #2 WW. Thats not bad. And even though Miller and Lawler aren't in the UFC, it doesn't mean that they're still not really good fighters and can't be taken lightl, but i understand what you mean. I think if Shields goes to UFC, he's going to fight GSP. GSP even said he'd like to fight Shields and that he'd be a big test


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

stevy1222 said:


> I totally see what you're saying. IF he decides to go to the UFC, then he'll be really tested. not that he's not being tested now, but the UFC has most of the top fighters in the world. Even though he's in strikeforce, Shields is the #2 WW. Thats not bad. And even though Miller and Lawler aren't in the UFC, it doesn't mean that they're still not really good fighters and can't be taken lightl, but i understand what you mean. I think if Shields goes to UFC, he's going to fight GSP. GSP even said he'd like to fight Shields and that he'd be a big test



Yeah but it wouldn't even be his biggest test... I see GSP owning Shields like BADLY!

Actually GSP is probably the WORST style for guys like Shields or Chael....

Shields will not control GSP, and i dont see ANY full mount/passing the guard at anytime... Or a sub...

Id say GSP Unanimous easily....


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

GSP says everyones a "big" challenge even barely crack the top 10 Dan Hardy (if at all)...

"I have lots fight left in dee welterweight"


----------



## dexter0502 (Feb 9, 2010)

was what miller did the best part of the whole card? i was dissapointed with the lot!!
also, has anyone else noticed the re-emergence of wrestlers in mma, wrestlers who can stuff the takedown, know bjj and can punch a bit are on the verve...i love it on a purely technicle basis but, it doesnt bode well for the sport in the mainstream...peace mayhem peace.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah but it wouldn't even be his biggest test... I see GSP owning Shields like BADLY!
> 
> Actually GSP is probably the WORST style for guys like Shields or Chael....
> 
> ...


I think GSP will beat Shields but not "BADLY" as you stated. Everyone said that Hendo was going to "DESTROY" Shields but he proved them wrong. Anything can happen. I think it'll be good fight. It'll be a lot of wrestling. A lot of people will be booing but thats because they don't appreciate the ground game. they just want to see KO's. But you're right about he won't be able to get any mounts and it'd be hard to pass guard


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

bedcommando said:


> GSP says everyones a "big" challenge even barely crack the top 10 Dan Hardy (if at all)...
> 
> "I have lots fight left in dee welterweight"



LOL! yeah i LOVED his commant about HARDY being his biggest threat....

I was like.... That hast to be the biggest insult ANYONE has every said to BJ Penn, Jon FIthc, and ALves... Or even Kos for that matter....

TO bad they all did WAY more then Hardy ever dreamed....

I dont see hardy even beating Kos alone Alves/Fitch...

He just either says shit to try to make us believe theres more for him at WW, or he just lies to himself so he doesn't take anyone lightly....

ether way he mostly talks out of his ass to Sell PPV's




stevy1222 said:


> I think GSP will beat Shields but not "BADLY" as you stated. Everyone said that Hendo was going to "DESTROY" Shields but he proved them wrong. Anything can happen. I think it'll be good fight. It'll be a lot of wrestling. A lot of people will be booing but thats because they don't appreciate the ground game. they just want to see KO's. But you're right about he won't be able to get any mounts and it'd be hard to pass guard


But Shields couldnt even stand with Miller, and almost got KTFO by Hendo that first round... How can u say Shields wont be able to pass the guard or get a mount and still not get Destroyed?

What do u think Shields would do???

And ur right EVERYONE including me went Hendo for the slaughter but Hendo has been ONLY using his Greco for keeping it on the feet, and GSP's style is the ground...

And if u watch how guys like Miller or top ground guys like Bj get Man Handled on the ground, I say GSP is the WORST style for Shields...

I actaully think he would have a easier time with Anderson because he MIIIIIIIGHT as in BIG MIGHT be able to take him down, even with Andersons great foot work, and MAYBE be able to control with relentless style...

But as for against GSP? GSP is more athletic and more relentless... I dont see that going over to well for him lol


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

dexter0502 said:


> was what miller did the best part of the whole card? i was dissapointed with the lot!!
> also, has anyone else noticed the re-emergence of wrestlers in mma, wrestlers who can stuff the takedown, know bjj and can punch a bit are on the verve...i love it on a purely technicle basis but, it doesnt bode well for the sport in the mainstream...peace mayhem peace.


YEAH RIGHT!!! King Mo pulling off the upset was awesome! So whats wrong with wrestlers fighting? how doesn't it bode well for the sport in mainstream?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

stevy1222 said:


> YEAH RIGHT!!! King Mo pulling off the upset was awesome! So whats wrong with wrestlers fighting? how doesn't it bode well for the sport in mainstream?



I agree if 1 aspect of fighting is all it takes to win, then not only can u not blame King Mo, but Mousasi has no right being champ if he cant handle a pure wrestler....

Sorry but thats the way it is.... Maybe when Mousasi gets really good at his wrestling D whatever that may be, and come back a real champion...

Then again we all saw how pathetic the SF champions are after that Shields fight...


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Then again we all saw how pathetic the SF champions are after that Shields fight...


How was it pathetic? He fought 5 tough rounds with Dan Henderson! Henderson dropped him TWICE in the first round and Shields was able to rebound and pull out a UD. He kept taking him down and advancing positions and put the GnP on. So how is it pathetic?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

stevy1222 said:


> How was it pathetic? He fought 5 tough rounds with Dan Henderson! Henderson dropped him TWICE in the first round and Shields was able to rebound and pull out a UD. He kept taking him down and advancing positions and put the GnP on. So how is it pathetic?


I'm pretty sure MK wasn't reffering to the fight here! He was pointing at the post fight brawl issue with Nick, Gilbert and so on..

edit: I could be wrong too^^


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm pretty sure MK wasn't reffering to the fight here! He was pointing at the post fight brawl issue with Nick, Gilbert and so on..
> 
> edit: I could be wrong too^^


oh sorry about that.... well they all train together. they got eachothers back. i don't think what shields did was right but i didn't think what miller did was cool either. it was shields time because he had just beaten the legendary dan henderson in a 5 round UD decision. They just were watching out for him. melendez just tried to keep the two of them away from eachother.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

stevy1222 said:


> oh sorry about that.... well they all train together. they got eachothers back. i don't think what shields did was right but i didn't think what miller did was cool either. it was shields time because he had just beaten the legendary dan henderson in a 5 round UD decision. They just were watching out for him. melendez just tried to keep the two of them away from eachother.


I don't know.. the whole issue made me pretty sad! Shields just won the biggest fight in his entire career and the only thing the douche Mayhem Miller could do is interrupting him and asking for a rematch??..:confused05: he probably forgot, that he just lost a UD against him not to long ago?! What a tool he was.. I don't know what to say about that.. one of the worst moments in MMA! I just hope SF will get through this stuff. Cocker will fix this somehow..

Dunno who to blame for all this, but Mayhem didn't looked good in that one..


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I don't know.. the whole issue made me pretty sad! Shields just won the biggest fight in his entire career and the only thing the douche Mayhem Miller could do is interrupting him and asking for a rematch??..:confused05: he probably forgot, that he just lost a UD against him not to long ago?! What a tool he was.. I don't know what to say about that.. one of the worst moments in MMA! I just hope SF will get through this stuff. Cocker will fix this somehow..
> 
> Dunno who to blame for all this, but Mayhem didn't looked good in that one..


he did not.... but you can't just blame him, Shields was the one who caused the incident to escalate. And then the Diaz brothers jumped in which wasn't cool


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

stevy1222 said:


> he did not.... but you can't just blame him, Shields was the one who caused the incident to escalate. And then the Diaz brothers jumped in which wasn't cool


That's true.. just a stupid situation for all of them and all of them deserve punishment.. What is Cocker going to do? Ban 3 current belt holders from his own organization? or put the heat a little bit more on Miller here?!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Mayhem was out of line by interrupting Shields interview but he didnt deserve to get a Stockton beat down lol, having the full Cesar Gracie camp in the cage at the same time is never a good idea.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mayhem never interrupted Shields though, Mayhem came in and stood there till Shields interacted with him kind of inviting him in. Then they jump him. Quit blaming Miller, I don't even think what Miller did is disrespectful, what the Cesar Gracie boys did is one of the most trashy things I have ever seen in MMA.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Mayhem never interrupted Shields though, Mayhem came in and stood there till Shields interacted with him kind of inviting him in. Then they jump him. Quit blaming Miller, I don't even think what Miller did is disrespectful, what the Cesar Gracie boys did is one of the most trashy things I have ever seen in MMA.


Stop using logic please. 


Seriously though the only people I've seen defending the Gracie camp or blaming Miller are Diaz fanboys and Coker. Even if Miller did grab the mic which he didnt btw it still isnt a justification to have a team of trained professional fighters jump him and start kicking him in the head. This isnt the hood, this isnt the streets, this is a professional sporting event and a competition, act like your professionals.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

UFCFAN89 said:


> I still don't know what was wrong with what Mayhem did...Melendez started all the shit when he pushed him.


I think they felt he disrespected Shields by stealing his limelight after a hard fought bout maybe, i'm suprised they all acted like that anyway,knowing they were on American national t.v .
This interview is why I love Mayhem so much, he got jumped by 4 or more guys and thinks it's funny, and was just pissed he never got paid,lol


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> That's true.. just a stupid situation for all of them and all of them deserve punishment.. What is Cocker going to do? Ban 3 current belt holders from his own organization? or put the heat a little bit more on Miller here?!


they all do deserve punishment. i think a fine because i don't think Cocker would ban his LW, WW, and MW belt holders. He's probably going to put more blame on Miller because he went into the cage and took Shields' moment away.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coker better not piss Miller off to much or he'll have 3 of Strikeforces champions thrown in jail, they assaulted him and I think there may have even been a couple witnesses.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Coker better not piss Miller off to much or he'll have 3 of Strikeforces champions thrown in jail, they assaulted him and I think there may have even been a couple witnesses.


Melendez didn't hit him. he tried to separate them and miller pushed him slightly and then shields pushed miller. melendez didn't hit him...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Coker better not piss Miller off to much or he'll have 3 of Strikeforces champions thrown in jail, they assaulted him and I think there may have even been a couple witnesses.





stevy1222 said:


> Melendez didn't hit him. he tried to separate them and miller pushed him slightly and then shields pushed miller. melendez didn't hit him...


 
Who was the huge fat guy that had him his ass was hangin out his jeans???


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Who was the huge fat guy that had him his ass was hangin out his jeans???


Cocker wasn't even in the cage when all of this went down.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> Cocker wasn't even in the cage when all of this went down.


 
Lulz......:thumb02:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Coker better not piss Miller off to much or he'll have 3 of Strikeforces champions thrown in jail, they assaulted him and I think there may have even been a couple witnesses.


come on, Miller shouldn't have even been in there in the first place let alone barging in Jake's post fight interview and practically going nose to nose with him, that's what started it all. Jake had every right to push him away as Miller was trying to intimidate him and when he did get pushed it looked like wanted the commotion to happen and just a little more than he bargained for.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> come on, Miller shouldn't have even been in there in the first place let alone barging in Jake's post fight interview and practically going nose to nose with him, that's what started it all. Jake had every right to push him away as Miller was trying to intimidate him and when he did get pushed it looked like wanted the commotion to happen and just a little more than he bargained for.


 
He didn't say anything till Jake said something to him, he was just standing there, either way he is in the wrong but Diaz cant have it both ways....he entered the cage after KJ Noons won his fight and Nick came in there and started shit while KJ was doing his post fight interview....

So Miller is a bad guy but Nick isn't???? It's one or the other....


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> come on, Miller shouldn't have even been in there in the first place let alone barging in Jake's post fight interview and practically going nose to nose with him, that's what started it all. Jake had every right to push him away as Miller was trying to intimidate him and when he did get pushed it looked like wanted the commotion to happen and just a little more than he bargained for.



Well actually if you watch closely in the slow motion clip, when melendez tries to separate the two, miller shoves melendez back a little and i bet thats why shields pushed miller.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> come on, Miller shouldn't have even been in there in the first place let alone barging in Jake's post fight interview and practically going nose to nose with him, that's what started it all. Jake had every right to push him away as Miller was trying to intimidate him and when he did get pushed it looked like wanted the commotion to happen and just a little more than he bargained for.



Uhm I think you need to go back and actually watch what happens. Mayhem comes in and stands there waiting for Shields to finish, Shields see's him and kinda motions at him, Mayhem comes closer and Shields gives him a playful joking punch, Mayhem sees this as an invitation in so he requests a rematch. Melendez and Shields start pushing Mayhem at which point Shields throws one shot before being pulled away and the The Diaz gong show taking over. There was nothing at all out of line done by Mayhem and the Cesar Gracie camp went extremely out of line.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Melendez and Shields start pushing Mayhem at which point Shields throws one shot before being pulled away and the The Diaz gong show taking over.


no sir, you are incorrect. watch the slow motion. melendez steps between them so nothing happens, then miller shoves melendez AND THEN shields pushes miller


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> no sir, you are incorrect. watch the slow motion. melendez steps between them so nothing happens, then miller shoves melendez AND THEN shields pushes miller
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yw5qPUOCts8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yw5qPUOCts8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


 
Lets get it straight, Melendez shoves Miller from the side.......are we watching the same event????? Toxic help him with the embed....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have seen the slow motion replay. Infact I don't think Shields had an issue with Miller until Melendez started the confrontation.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Lets get it straight, Melendez shoves Miller from the side.......are we watching the same event????? Toxic help him with the embed....


sorry about that, i don't usually post video's.






Toxic said:


> I have seen the slow motion replay. Infact I don't think Shields had an issue with Miller until Melendez started the confrontation.


miller was in his face, so melendez put his arm on miller so that nothing would happen between the two of them. i doubt he was thinking "oh im going to go push miller and start a beat down on him right here and now".
he was just looking out for shields and didn't want anything to happen


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Lets get it straight, Melendez shoves Miller from the side.......are we watching the same event????? Toxic help him with the embed....


I have seen the video, Melendez runs in and starts pushing Miller and then Shields turns and gives him a big shove. At no point is Miller ever confrontational of physical.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> sorry about that, i don't usually post video's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude how do you say put his arm on Miller he pushed him dude....






Toxic said:


> I have seen the slow motion replay. Infact I don't think Shields had an issue with Miller until Melendez started the confrontation.


 
I agree with you....


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I have seen the video, Melendez runs in and starts pushing Miller and then Shields turns and gives him a big shove. At no point is Miller ever confrontational of physical.


That is total BULL! he didn't run out there and push miller. he walked over and stepped in between them. i don't know what video you're watching but sure isn't the one that shows him stepping in between them to make sure something doesn't happen


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah it confused me because it seemed Shields was cool with it until melendez pushed Miller...he was turned sidways by the push......I gotta say I was a fan of miller before this but now....IM A HUGE FAN!!!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> That is total BULL! he didn't run out there and push miller. he walked over and stepped in between them. i don't know what video you're watching but sure isn't the one that shows him stepping in between them to make sure something doesn't happen


 
Look around you at the other posts dude


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> He didn't say anything till Jake said something to him, he was just standing there, either way he is in the wrong but Diaz cant have it both ways....he entered the cage after KJ Noons won his fight and Nick came in there and started shit while KJ was doing his post fight interview....
> 
> So Miller is a bad guy but Nick isn't???? It's one or the other....


LOL. didnt say anything about Diaz, everyones knows what Diaz is like. I was just talking about Mayhem.



Toxic said:


> Uhm I think you need to go back and actually watch what happens. Mayhem comes in and stands there waiting for Shields to finish, Shields see's him and kinda motions at him, Mayhem comes closer and Shields gives him a playful joking punch, Mayhem sees this as an invitation in so he requests a rematch. Melendez and Shields start pushing Mayhem at which point Shields throws one shot before being pulled away and the The Diaz gong show taking over. There was nothing at all out of line done by Mayhem and the Cesar Gracie camp went extremely out of line.


nah i disagree with that. Jake was getting interviewed and Mayhem came and stood right in front of him which should never of happen in the first place, But jake was sort of fine with it and was kind of inviting in him, but Mayhem just pushed past everyone and took them mic away from him and was all up in his face asking for a rematch. 

Then gilbert was saying backup or what ever and jake pushed him away, which i felt he was entitled to as Mayhem was right in his face. But when Mayhem got pushed you see he had a smile on his face like he wanted it to happen and came forward with his hands in the air and i think tried to push them back, which at that point i think the Diaz bros ect. thought they would give him a kicking. 

All in all i think every was in the wrong as it should of never have got to that point, but Mayhem was just as much in the wrong as anybody IMO


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> That is total BULL! he didn't run out there and push miller. he walked over and stepped in between them. i don't know what video you're watching but sure isn't the one that shows him stepping in between them to make sure something doesn't happen


Ok run was not the best choice of words but he is not stepping between them he is clearly trying to push Miller right out of there.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Look around you at the other posts dude plus we went over this earlier today and you admitted he was there and pushed Miller we then debated whether Melendez pushed Miller again so you gotta get it straight.....


He was there and he did push Miller. He stepped between them and Miller shoved him then Melendez PUSHED him back then Shields did.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*faceplant*


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright well everyone has their own opinions. Mine happens to be the one that is different from everyone elses. Sorry to make an argument over it. Didn't mean to sound like a dick.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

stevy1222 said:


> Alright well everyone has their own opinions. Mine happens to be the one that is different from everyone elses. Sorry to make an argument over it. Didn't mean to sound like a dick.


 
Nah man its all good we all have opinions....its a forum glad your here!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

There is no reason to argue here Miller was just being Miller and melendez was and cocky little prick and pushed Miller what would you do if you got pushed???? Im with you CC and Toxic


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah i enjoy these forums. I like arguing with people who ACTUALLY know mma, not casual fans. 
they piss me off


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

stevy1222 said:


> yeah i enjoy these forums. I like arguing with people who ACTUALLY know mma, not casual fans.
> they piss me off


 
When you get a large group of people together especialy on the internet your gonna have different opinions ...you just have to swim through the BS to see it


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

G_Land said:


> When you get a large group of people together especialy on the internet your gonna have different opinions ...you just have to swim through the BS to see it


Yes thank you... I think I knew that, thats why i said everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah dont sweat it bro there isnt many on here that will try to blow up on ya for having a different opinion... but also most of us are pretty hard headed lol


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Mayhem never interrupted Shields though, Mayhem came in and stood there till Shields interacted with him kind of inviting him in. Then they jump him. Quit blaming Miller, I don't even think what Miller did is disrespectful, what the Cesar Gracie boys did is one of the most trashy things I have ever seen in MMA.


Hell Yeah Toxic quoted for best post, I 100% Agree!





BobbyCooper said:


> I'm pretty sure MK wasn't reffering to the fight here! He was pointing at the post fight brawl issue with Nick, Gilbert and so on..
> 
> edit: I could be wrong too^^


LOL yeah u were right, i was talking about the Brawl lol, thanks for clearing that up :thumb02:


----------



## dexter0502 (Feb 9, 2010)

stevy1222 said:


> YEAH RIGHT!!! King Mo pulling off the upset was awesome! So whats wrong with wrestlers fighting? how doesn't it bode well for the sport in mainstream?


hi, i just think that things have almost gone full circle. a few years ago a fighter like melendes would have been subbed by a fighter like aoki. now though, wrestlers know not to fall into the guard when bjj guys shoot, when bjj guys shoot they always shoot-single leg then pull guard. wreslters now know to just stuff the shoot, push down on there heads then punch when they pull guard. with wrestling emerging again as the best base for mma i fear for the standup, which we all love and which the casual fan can relate to, they dont see the technickle side of a good grapling match. if only i could have a pound for every person that has said to me-i like mma (or ufc) but not when they roll about on the ground, whats all that about?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Miller just posted a Official Apology

http://www.mayhemmiller.com/



> My Apology to MMA
> Written by Mayhem
> Monday, 19 April 2010 06:28
> I would like to formally apologize to CBS, Strikeforce, and all fans of mixed martial arts for my role in the events following the Strikeforce: Nashville event. In retrospect, my timing could not have been worse to ask for my rematch with Jake Sheilds, and I take full responsibility for entering the cage and setting off a chain of events that cast a dark shadow on the sport. I've been a fighter and a fan of MMA for over 12 years, and would never do anything to intentionally tarnish the sport I've given my life to. In the excitement of the moment I let my emotions run high and made a bad choice that resulted in a debacle, for that, I sincerely apologize.
> ...



honestly i liked his whoops comment on his twitter better


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

M_D said:


> Miller just posted a Official Apology
> 
> http://www.mayhemmiller.com/
> 
> ...


lol its sad when the guy that didn't even want to fight gets jumped on National Television for saying "How bout that Rematch Buddy?!" and still gives a ten times better apology then the idiots that blew this whole thing out of proportion....

Lol at his "Whoops!" Post on Twitter XD


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Strikeforce proves its a joke. Well done Cocker.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

To me it looked like this: 

Miller came over and in typical Miller fashion was standing calmly behind and to the side of Shields, acting goofy and trying to get Shields to acknowledge him. Shield's obliged and gave a back handed tap against Miller's abdominal and commented about Miller being there to call him out. Miller stepped in and asked for his rematch. At that time Melendez stepped to Miller and gave a nudging forearm type gesture and extended his arm as if to say "Man, just get the f*** out of here...", Miller responds by shoving Melendez back, which causes Shields to shove. Melendez shoves back which causes Shields to throw his first punch, Miller starts shoving wildly while still smiling the whole time, in come the caveman twins Nick and Nate, and so on and so forth. 

I personally am a huge fan of Miller, he definitely has ADHD and can get ahead of himself often but he is definitely entertaining to watch whether fighting or other. I don't think he's to blame at all and it wouldn't surprise me if someone from SF actually offered him the opportunity to get in there.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rusko said:


> lol publicity stunt for SF


Oh yeah definitely. Actually, Coker planned it.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I got a lot more respect for Miller after watching that interview. He immediately realizes the negative impact that has on the sport he loves. The guy is a showman, but first and foremost he is a fighter and I like that about him.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

tweedle dee and tweedle dum havent offered any genuine apology yet???


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

So is it safe to say Miller will get that rematch? Or did this count? lol


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

vaj3000 said:


> tweedle dee and tweedle dum havent offered any genuine apology yet???


who exactly will this apology be for? the fans? were you really that offended?

or are people just programmed to be outraged at anything thats outside the norm..:dunno:


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Oh yeah definitely. Actually, Coker planned it.


yeah and how do you know he actually planned this? or are you talking out your ass?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

watch very beginning top right of the screen who is the guy letting miller in and shaking his hand


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

M_D said:


> watch very beginning top right of the screen who is the guy letting miller in and shaking his hand


 
It's Krzysztof Soszyński from Dan henderson Camp.....:thumbsup:


----------

